# RGB und CMYK



## genesys (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
ich will ein Poster in auftrag geben (ist mein erstes) . . . nur sollen da die Farben natürlich nicht verfälscht werden, man muss das ja irgendwie in cmyk abgeben . . .
hab da keine Erfahrung und möchte deshalb euch fragen:
Wie muss ich es machen, damit die Farben nacher auf dem Druck gleich aussehen wie auf meinem Bild?

1. Das RGB bild fertig erstellen und dann am Schluss den Mode auf CMYK umstellen und so abspeichern

oder

2. Den Mode auf CMYK umstellen und dann das Bild so anpassen, damit es auf dem Bildschirm schön aussieht und dann abspeichern . . . .

oder nochmals anders? *g*

bitte helft mir - ist sehr dringend . . . .


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Naja, wenn du das Bild sofort in CMYK machst, dann kann es Probleme mit einigen Filtern geben, denn nicht alle Filter sind zu CMYK kompatibel.
Das Spricht FÜR RGB.

Was nun aber dagegen spricht - und was meiner Meinung nach wichtiger ist, dass CMYK einen anderen / kleineren Farbraum hat. D.h. du erstellst ein Bild in RGB - konvertierrst zu CMYK und schwupps können die Farben falsch ein.

Es gibt in PS eine Funktion, die zeigt dir vorher an, welche Farben nicht korrekt übernommen werden können.
Diese Funktion erreichst du über

Viewroofsetup (1. Eintrag), dort stellst du ein, welche Farbe geprüft werden soll.

Dann auf View: Proof Colours (Ansicht:Farben Prüfen). Es werden dann die Farben, die nich korrekt übernommen werden können, Farbig dargestellt.

Ich tendiere deshalb direkt in CMYK zu arbeiten, und evtl. für einige Effekte kurz in den RGB Modus umzuschalten.

Aber da ich selber kein "Drucker", etc. bin, solltest du noch auf die Antworten Anderer warten!


----------



## weisseweste (23. Mai 2004)

Also ich versuche grundsätzlich von Anfang an mit cmyk für Drucksachen zu arbeiten. 
Wenn wirklich mal ein Filter benötigt wird, der nur in RGB läuft, kopiere ich die entsprechende Ebene oder Ebenen in ein neues RGB Dokument, arbeite dort mit dem Filter und kopiere (oder ziehe die Ebene/n) dann wieder ins Cmyk Dokument. 

Wenn ich ein Dokument in RGB habe und später in CMYK benötige, dann fahr ich mit der Pipette über die unterschiedlichen Farben und notiere die cmyk Werte, die er in der Info Palette anzeigt (muß man evtl oben rechts in der Infopalette einstellen), wandle dann das Bild in CMYk und kontrolliere die vorher mit der Pipette erfassten Farben. Wenn Differenzen bestehen (ist meist der fall) dann passe ich diese Farben in "Gradationskurven" entsprechend an. 

Grüße,
weisseweste


----------



## genesys (23. Mai 2004)

Aber woher sieht man überhaupt, wie's rauskommt? ein Bildschirm ist ja "nur" RGB . . . und das wird ja irgendwie umgerechnet . . . wird das dann nicht verfälscht

woran merke ich, ob ein Filter in CMYK läuft oder nicht?


----------



## da_Dj (23. Mai 2004)

Die Filter die dir PS im CMYK Farbraum [wie auch jedem anderen Farbraum/Bit-Raum usw.] verweigert, sind grau unterlegt und lassen sich ganz einfach nicht benutzen, also wirst du es merken =]


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Mit dem Filter erkennst glaub ich, wenn du ihn auswählen willst, er aber im FIltermenü inaktiv ist.

Jo, daran sieht man das. Konvertier das Bild in CMYK und gucke in dem Filtermenü nach, da findest du dann einige EInträge, die aktiv sind - folglich klappen diese, die anderen, welche inaktiv sind, kannst du dann wohl nich benutzen!

Wenn du es aber trotzdem schaffen solltest, verrats mir unbedingt *ggg* *scherz*


----------



## Satsujinn (23. Mai 2004)

hab mal von rgb modi gehört =)
zum beispiel rgb em (wenn ich net falsch liegen )
die verfälschen die farben kaum sprich die umwandlung von rgb zu cmyk


----------

